# ACU uniform colors.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I need a 'lil help guys. I don't build many military models but when I do I like to them them right. In the past I've always done either the three color or chocolate chip desert uniforms for my Gulf War stuff, I haven't tried to do anything in either MARPAT or the new ACU though. I looked up the colors for the ACU, I think I can do it with this stippling brush I have, I just need the right colors.

The Wiki entry for the ACU describes the colors as Urban Gray 501, Desert Sand 500 and Foliage Green 502, I couldn't find any reference to FS numbers. I borrowed a buddies airsoft vest that is in ACU, the closest I can come in Model Master is Medium Gray FS35237, Armor Sand FS30277 and Pale Green FS34227. I do know a bit about the FS system, in keeping the last 3 numbers close in value (increasing reflectance) I should be able to get the effect I'm looking for. I just don't know if there is an actual 'exact' match with other paints like Tamiya. 

The project will be the M1151 EAC with riders being resupplied by an up-armored M1078 LMTV with logistics handlers. I may include a set of checkpoint figures for good measure. I'm building it for the local VA hospitals display, so there is a good enough reason to get the colors right. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The thing is there is no "right" color. You can get 10 soldiers to line up and find all 10 vary in uniform color and shade. Dye lots vary. Uniforms lighten with use, washing, sun, etc. And then there is scale effect where something in 1/35 scale tends to look more realistic if painted in a bit lighter tones than the full size item.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

And I think that's exactly it Dj, the uniforms are intended to look different based on their environment. Again reading the Wiki says "The color scheme of the Army Combat Uniform is composed of a slate gray, desert sand and foliage green pixel pattern, which becomes darker or lighter depending on exposure to sunlight"...I think by being close with the increasing reflectance numbers I should be good enough. I made the mistake a year ago in some of the details of a Desert Storm submission that took 3 tries to correct according to some of the vets, I'd like to try to narrow it to 2 corrections this time.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You may consider using the available ACU decals and just cut to the chase

http://www.modelarmour.com/index.ph...1875:applying-acu-camouflage-decals&Itemid=59


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

There ya go, $12, can't beat that with a stick! Would you happen to know of anyone who has an EOD in a bomb suit in 1/35th? I thought DML had a Hong Kong PD or something that was close but I sort of want to do a Hurt Locker dio soon too.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hmmm I don't do a lot with modern stuff. Trumpeter has some modern US contractor types and a few sets of soldiers. Most of the Dragon stuff is old, Desert Storm vintage, and also probably out of production. They did do some Hong Kong guys at one time. They may have been the same figures as another Dragon set, just reboxed and with some new guns. Those were out over a decade back. Tamiya has a set of modern Japanese peace keepers that may be of some use. Revell Germany may have had some soft plastic German/NATO guys.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

You really can't go wrong. Most Rebs didn't actually wear grey anyway , but rather homespun clothes in what they called "butternut" a greyish tan or beige.

Every soldier would be in a different variant colour. Just do whatever looks "right" to you, and it will be OK.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

what on earth are you talking about? ACU is the new military camo uniform. Not ACW as in American Civil War.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I think I may be getting a pass on this one. Talked to the guy behind the display and told him what it was costing me (this is a donated project) and we sat down and decided that I could timeline it between 2008 when the primary vehicle (M1151 EAC) was introduced in theater and 2010 when the Multicam made it into OEF use. This means I can use the DCU, which I can paint, saving me having to buy 2 and possibly 3 of those very cool decal sheets...which I may get one of anyway. I got the M1151 today, all I can say is "Wow". I haven't done anything military for maybe 5 years, these models have come a long way.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, got 1 of several figures done. Tried experimenting with a few things, still working on weathering his face and correcting the jagged neck line a little. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5budAQUZF0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## znix16 (Apr 24, 2020)

I have the same issue about colors and no one on here seemed to answer that question. The colors can be lightened with a little white to give them a faded look but I need the actual colors to start. Anyone please??


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

znix16 said:


> I have the same issue about colors and no one on here seemed to answer that question. The colors can be lightened with a little white to give them a faded look but I need the actual colors to start. Anyone please??


So in your first post here you criticize others - for not responding to your 'previous' posts?


----------



## K.I.T.T (Mar 11, 2013)

znix16 said:


> I have the same issue about colors and no one on here seemed to answer that question. The colors can be lightened with a little white to give them a faded look but I need the actual colors to start. Anyone please??


Tread lightly @znix16 , this post has been inactive for years now. Don't go complaining because someone has yet to answer.


----------

